# rubber towers xmas party



## rubbershoes (Dec 6, 2005)

we're having a christmas party in the aftrernoon of 18th december

good points:
mince pies
mullet wine
the world's silliest dog

bad points:
we're in the middle of nowhere

anyone who wants to come please PM me for directions


----------



## Sunspots (Dec 6, 2005)

Have you got an oven?


----------



## munkeeunit (Dec 6, 2005)

rubbershoes said:
			
		

> the world's silliest dog



I used to have a dog which could say 'I WANT ONE' when you offered him a biscuit. It was word perfect. Really freaky...


----------



## WasGeri (Dec 6, 2005)

What day of the week is the 18th? Is it the Sunday before Christmas?


----------



## Callie (Dec 6, 2005)

rubbershoes said:
			
		

> we're having a christmas party in the aftrernoon of 18th december
> 
> good points:
> 
> mullet wine




did you make mullet swim around in some wine? wont it be hairy?


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 7, 2005)

yes its sunday

 i promise mull won't have touched the drinks, though she'll certainy try to give the snacks a quick lick


----------



## on_the_fly (Dec 7, 2005)

If I am included in this I have the ability to drive to the middle of no where so, usual PM's to me folks.


----------



## secretsquirrel (Dec 7, 2005)

Oooh. Will mention this to fuct - are small people welcome? Since you've now got one of your own not sure if you'd be happy to have more of 'em running around!


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 7, 2005)

yes otf and ss

all welcome 

and little people are fine. it's gonna be a (relatively) civilised  mulled wine and nibbles affair rather than a snorting K off a lap dancer type of do


----------



## on_the_fly (Dec 7, 2005)

rubbershoes said:
			
		

> yes otf and ss
> 
> all welcome
> 
> and little people are fine. it's gonna be a (relatively) civilised  mulled wine and nibbles affair *rather than a snorting K off a lap dancer type * of do



WELL THATS ME OUT THEN


----------



## Idaho (Dec 7, 2005)

Oh an urban do that I might actually be able to come to 

I'll speak to the lady of the house and see if we are free. Little people ok eh? Heheheh... prepare to be inundated.


----------



## fucthest8 (Dec 7, 2005)

Cool, we'll be coming then


----------



## fat hamster (Dec 7, 2005)

I'd love to come along - do you think Mullet would cope with Asgard?


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 7, 2005)

mullet loves other dogs. would asgard be ok with the cats though?


----------



## fat hamster (Dec 7, 2005)

rubbershoes said:
			
		

> would asgard be ok with the cats though?


 

Oh, Asgard loves cats.  I mean really, _really _loves them.


----------



## jonH (Dec 7, 2005)

I'll try to be there in spirit


----------



## Callie (Dec 7, 2005)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> Oh, Asgard loves cats.  I mean really, _really _loves them.




 would the cats be ok with some asgard lovin?


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 7, 2005)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> Oh, Asgard loves cats.  I mean really, _really _loves them.




yeah he will just try to shag em!!!


I may be up for this and bring masterdarkone specialy if other smallish people are coming.....oh and if the car is fixed....


----------



## The Lone Runner (Dec 7, 2005)

am cooking dinner for 8 on that day...not that many I know but I only have a small oven, and have to do a veggie main course and a meaty main course too.  Plan to have finished the cooking sherry by approx. 1pm


----------



## strung out (Dec 8, 2005)

rubbershoes said:
			
		

> we're having a christmas party in the aftrernoon of 18th december
> 
> good points:
> mince pies
> ...


Sorry comrade! would love to make it, but I've got a revolution to plan!


----------



## secretsquirrel (Dec 8, 2005)

Ooh fab - an afternoon of mulled wine n'mince pies n'other chrissmassy stuff - I need something to imbue me with festive spirit!   

Mr Shoes - anything we can contribute? Quality Street? Chocolate log?!


----------



## Idaho (Dec 9, 2005)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> Oh, Asgard loves cats.  I mean really, _really _loves them.



How about toddlers? I know Mullet is pretty frisky with little people - two frisky dogs might be too much for the little 'uns.


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 9, 2005)

mullet can be restrained. we tie hetr to the table (not as cruel as it sounds) these days if we need her to chill


----------



## fat hamster (Dec 9, 2005)

Asgard can be pretty chilled too.  He's very good natured and won't go for toddlers (or anyone) - he just might want to play with Mullet a lot and/or shag the cats, but if it gets too much he can be put in the car.  He likes his car.  

BTW, any Bristolites want a lift there and back, PM me.


----------



## Idaho (Dec 9, 2005)

My kids like animals but not having one ourselves they get a bit freaked out when the animals don't just stand there to be admired.


----------



## fat hamster (Dec 9, 2005)

How old are your kids, Idaho?


----------



## Idaho (Dec 9, 2005)

My son is 4 in march and the girls are 16 months and pottering about. They would both love it if they saw a dog or cat up close but might be a little shocked if one bounded up to them!


----------



## fat hamster (Dec 9, 2005)

No problem.  If I come - as I certainly hope to! - I'll be keeping Asgard firmly on the lead until he's met Mullet, the cats and any small peole who might be nervous of him.

BTW, he's really quite a small dog (he's a labrador-dachshund-terrier cross).  Some Urbanites have been surprised when they've met him, because he has such a big reputation.


----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 10, 2005)

Awww gutted bombscare and I wont be able to make it.

We had lovely time last year when we visited over the Christmas and it was so picturesque with the snow and everything.

Idaho, having had the pleasure of Mullets and Asgards company ( separately) I can vouch for their character. Whilst they are both bonkers little canines, they are both of a gentle demeanor and very loving...especially Asgard   

I'm sure they will be more interested in each other than the kids. Of course initially they will charge about like gremlins...doggy nature and ting, but after that it should be fine.

Have a lovely festive time peeps, Rubber Towers comes fully recommended by Bombscare and fizz    

xXx


----------



## Idaho (Dec 10, 2005)

What sort of time is it kicking off Mr Shoes? And would you like people to bring something along?


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 11, 2005)

get here any time from about 3

just bring  a bottle if you want . i'll be doing some mince pies and stuff

directions will go out soon


----------



## Idaho (Dec 11, 2005)

Will there be cocaine provided or should each family bring their own?


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 11, 2005)

bring yer own calpol


----------



## djbombscare (Dec 12, 2005)

Mr Shoe's are you going to be around for the rest of christmas as we will be down on the 24 till the following wednesday so if your around we will pop round and say hi !!


Oh and everyone who's going who aint been before. . .
GET DIRECTIONS. 
THEN GET THEM AGAIN.
write them down and check them, 
then check it out on google earth, and google maps then.
THEN GET DIRECTIONS AGAIN. 
pack a blanket a thermos and flaregun.
Charge up mobile phone. 
Ring every time you get a signal.

And still get lost. 

Not just mildly lost . . I'm talking Scoobey Doo lost where there's moving eyes in the woods and islands the look like skulls. . . type of lost

I've been there 3 times now and I ALWAYS miss the right turn off and end up rallying it through the lanes via the outer hebrides 

With Fizz shouting pace notes at me from the mobile


----------



## Idaho (Dec 12, 2005)

All you have to do is turn left off the 303 and go past a couple of villages!


----------



## Idaho (Dec 12, 2005)

rubbershoes said:
			
		

> bring yer own calpol



Is Medised cool - or is it not that kind of scene?


----------



## djbombscare (Dec 12, 2005)

Idaho said:
			
		

> All you have to do is turn left off the 303 and go past a couple of villages!




Errrrr


----------



## Idaho (Dec 12, 2005)

There it is. Between the Milton State Service Centre and the Super Walmart.


----------



## djbombscare (Dec 12, 2005)

Ahhhhh


Thats where I was going wrong I was turning left on the black dotted line missing the blue, and tunring right by the not so super Wwalmart.

Its a bitch of a one way system round that Nantichoke memorial


----------



## Idaho (Dec 12, 2005)

Yeah well, you tourists will insist on clogging up the RT 212 with your Winnebagoes.


----------



## fat hamster (Dec 15, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> helpful map


Kewl - looks like I can visit my parents on the way! 


Anyone want a lift down there and back?


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 16, 2005)

xcos we're so rural, online maps are pretty crap. multimap is plain wrong and streetmap is a little better though we don't live in Knackers Hole   . we're just below that in the bit that looks like the flaccid willy


----------



## Idaho (Dec 16, 2005)

rubbershoes said:
			
		

> xcos we're so rural, online maps are pretty crap. multimap is plain wrong and streetmap is a little better though we don't live in Knackers Hole   . we're just below that in the bit that looks like the flaccid willy



Are you sad that you are recorded as living in Knackers Hole or sad that in truth you don't live there?


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 16, 2005)

sad that i don't live there

I'd want to call our house The Knackers


----------



## fat hamster (Dec 16, 2005)

Bugger. 

Doesn't look like I'm going to be able to come now - I've got work being done on my kitchen all weekend.  It's great that it's being got out of the way before Christmas, but I'm sorry to miss the Rubber Towers do.


----------



## Idaho (Dec 17, 2005)

rubbershoes said:
			
		

> sad that i don't live there
> 
> I'd want to call our house The Knackers



Why not 'The Hole'?


----------



## djbombscare (Dec 17, 2005)

rubbershoes said:
			
		

> sad that i don't live there
> 
> I'd want to call our house The Knackers



NOOOO it would have to be Clagnuts on Kickinthe for me

Well its better then fucking Dunroamin.

Mind you Dunroamin in Knackers hole. . .has its comedy qualities


----------



## Idaho (Dec 18, 2005)

Thanks to the Shoes for having us all and feeding us! I hope you cat recovers from being chased out of the house by a pack of sugar-hyped children.


----------



## secretsquirrel (Dec 19, 2005)

That was fab   And we didn't get lost either (embarrassingly first to arrive and last to leave!)

High praise from the kids - neither of them wanted to go and got quite sulky about it.

I think in the New Year it's only fair we invite Mr & Mrs Shoes, Mr & Mrs Idaho and various small people to ours for a repeat performance plus a Connect 4 tournament...


----------



## Idaho (Dec 19, 2005)

Really nice kids you have - they were amazingly tolerant of being mobbed and bothered by snotty toddlers.


----------



## on_the_fly (Dec 19, 2005)

Apologies for the no show here, was too depressed to venture out of the house since Friday morning.  Only left the house today cos i was due in work


----------



## strung out (Apr 8, 2006)

hope everyone had a nice time


----------

